
Pepsi Introduces Social Vending System, Gift Drinks to Friends - ssclafani
http://www.pepsico.com/PressRelease/PepsiCo-Introduces-Social-Vending-System-the-Next-Generation-in-Interactive-Vend04272011.html
======
ojilles
Can you imagine being waiting in line behind the guy that is gifting something
worth $1.25 while he's typing up all kinds of email addresses and recording a
"gift video"? Wouldn't be the best experience I recon.

------
savrajsingh
I like the spirit of the idea. I've wanted Starbucks to do this -- I'd love to
give someone "any tall drink at Starbucks" via a special card or code, instead
of the current system of cash-based gift cards in dollar denominations that
mean the giftee will need to spend something, eventually, to get the full
value of the card.

It's a nice, polite way of saying thanks. "This drink's on me," without me
being present.

~~~
jonursenbach
The problem with this though is that if you stand there for however long it
takes you to type all the info, record your message and gift a drink to a
friend, the chances of them actually being able to redeem that drink is very
low. Starbucks are everywhere. This new vending machine is not.

------
Splines
In a way it sort of reminds me of this:

<http://www.cabel.name/2009/09/kashiwa-mystery-cafe.html>

